# gaming headsets



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a decent gaming headset for mainly playing MW3 on the ps3. Budget upto £100, cheers


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

The wife has just brought me some Turtle Beach PX5.

But I think they were a little over £100, but Turtle Beach do cheaper headsets and they are highly rated.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.turtlebeach.com/


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

xp500 are the top of the range but anything above x11's are good


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Tritton AX Pro 5.1 headset
And its amazing,
i know you have a budget of £100,
But for the extra its fantastic.
http://www.trittonusa.com/prod/axpro.asp


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the PX5's & love them


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i have these. 
http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/call-of-duty-headsets/mw3-ear-force-foxtrot.aspx


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Can i ask the people with 5.1 surround sound systems if these are much of an improvement?

Our living room 5.1 system is excellent for picking up people running behind you.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bero said:


> Can i ask the people with 5.1 surround sound systems if these are much of an improvement?
> 
> Our living room 5.1 system is excellent for picking up people running behind you.


The tritton 5.1 is amazing can hear everything in game such as enemies behind you,
it's great on battlefield 3 too,
Got to be wired into your xbox with optical cable into the decoder box,
Overall better than standard stereo headsets,
As you can change all the channels in the headset seperatley.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Liam_89 said:


> The tritton 5.1 is amazing can hear everything in game such as enemies behind you,
> it's great on battlefield 3 too,
> Got to be wired into your xbox with optical cable into the decoder box,
> Overall better than standard stereo headsets,
> As you can change all the channels in the headset seperatley.


Undoubtedly they will be better than stereo ones, I was wondering if there's a big difference between them and a 5.1 system in a room. Our 5.1 is great for picking out directional noises (people approaching).....but I'm wondering if a headset would be better if anyone has had direct comparison.

Today I bought a Oknyo NR509 system anyway - we'll see how good it is!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Bero said:


> Can i ask the people with 5.1 surround sound systems if these are much of an improvement?
> 
> Our living room 5.1 system is excellent for picking up people running behind you.


If you know who woodysgamertag is then he did a video before he was really famous on this exact topic, not scientific or anything but pretty interesting:






Hope that works, im doing this from my phone.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sony are bringing out 7.1 official ones. Around £80.

Look on GAME.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like them official sony ones are only virtual surround sound
Like Trittion AX720 with only a single speaker in each cup,
The tritton axpro have 4 speakers in each cup 'true surround'


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I use a set of these and they are Fantastic.. True 5.1 from the 5 speakers in each cup.. I played 700 hrs of BF2 and they where great in a map like Laguna Preza DM you could hear enemies exactly where they where running through water was a dead giveaway or rustling through the bushes... I could instantly turn and spot them straight away. But i find that the New BF3 isnt as good for detction as the older Bf2. For instance in BF2 I would say I was only stabbed from behind 10-20% of the times but in Bf3 the footsteps are practically non existant I have been stabbed more times than I can count... So the game makes a large difference to a headset

http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/2029


----------

